# Very sick 2 year old goat



## Chaneylin33 (Aug 21, 2022)

Hello came here to see if I could get some input on my goat. Yesterday I found her laying in our chicken coop. She was grunting and breathing really hard. Has green looking fluid coming out of her mouth. Immediately I went and got my husband he usually can figure out what is going on. We are both at a loss. She is usually very healthy. Bottled fed her from the day she was born so she is a important member of our family. Her temp was 104.9 yesterday gave penicillin and vitamin b. She won’t eat or drink and is not moving around much. Will get up and walk every now and then but has not moved from this spot since last night. Her temp is now 100.8 and she is shivering and still grunting every now and then. Does anyone has any suggestions on what I could do to help save her?


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 21, 2022)

She must have fluids.  Can go without feed longer but, water imperative.  Mix some liquid B complex with a little nutri drench, or honey, molasses, and syringe a little under tongue.  It will absorb, she may swallow some for you.   This helps with making their body think they ate some.  Goats go down fast!  

When was she last wormed?  When standing how does she act?  Is she eating and drinking at all?  What is her condition now?


----------



## Chaneylin33 (Aug 21, 2022)

We gave safe guard wormer yesterday but my husband said he doesn’t think this is worms because we have had problems in the past and none ever presented like this. She just stands there she will move around a little bit. I tried to give her some milk replacer and electrolytes but she won’t drink anything. I got her some leaves off the trees she usually goes crazy over and she only ate one. Her temp has gone up a little she’s at 101.3. She’s not any better but I wouldn’t say she has gotten worse since I posted the first.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2022)

How is she doing today?


----------



## Chaneylin33 (Aug 22, 2022)

She had a seizure and passed away last night. We were never able to figure out what was going on since it was a Sunday there was no vet open to take her too.


----------



## Finnie (Aug 22, 2022)

I’m sorry you lost your goat.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2022)

Chaneylin33 said:


> She had a seizure and passed away last night. We were never able to figure out what was going on since it was a Sunday there was no vet open to take her too.


So sorry!

It was a set of odd symptoms.


----------



## Chaneylin33 (Aug 23, 2022)

Finnie said:


> I’m sorry you lost your goat.


Thank you


----------



## Chaneylin33 (Aug 23, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> So sorry!
> 
> It was a set of odd symptoms.


Thank you. Yes it definitely was nothing we have seen before


----------

